# Hello from Myrtle Beach, SC



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Rich. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Welcome!

I vacation at our family house in Little River each year....except this year...figures...


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome TO AT!! I'm addicted to turkey hunting too.


----------

